# Commercials you hate



## triccc (Jun 23, 2007)

I *hate* basically all of the Axe Bom chika wah wah commercials.
they drive me crazy.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2007)

omg..I HATE THEM TOO.
pretty much any lame aerosol cologne commercial. they drive me crazy in a bad way, and yes boys, I know that smell, good to know you buy what you think will get u laid

I used to LOATHE that old Biore commercial when their nose strips came out...'Oh my GAWD...looks like a PORCUPINE!"


----------



## astronaut (Jun 23, 2007)

I HATE all the Axe and Tag spray commercials.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 23, 2007)

I love the Bow Chicka Bow Wah ones. xD

I also love the Berries & Creme Starburst, and the "You no hungry for girl, you hungry for HOT POCKET!"

I REALLY REALLY HATE the Caveman commercials, and the Geico commercials with the real citizen and paid actor to tell their story things.


----------



## msmack (Jun 23, 2007)

verizon with the really annoying song " woo wo woo wo woooo" if that makes sense!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 23, 2007)

I really, really, hate the GEICO commercials with the gecko and the cavemen but love Little Richard and the real citizen. That one cracks me up every time I see it. My husband hates all the GEICO commercials including the Little Richard one.

But what I find stunning is that some network is developing a tv show around the cavemen.....Go figure!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 23, 2007)

head on... i HATE that one! head on... head frickin on!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 23, 2007)

i hate that headon commercial as well and also the geico gecko and caveman commercials. i am also getting kinda tired of the sprint wireless commercials.


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 24, 2007)

I used to hate the new Pepmo Bismol commercal with the giant figures, because that lumberjack with the crazy eyes made me jump in fear. I HATE the bom chika wah wah commercials. Stupidest thing ever! I hate all mascara commercials.


----------



## triccc (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I love the Bow Chicka Bow Wah ones. xD

I also love the Berries & Creme Starburst, and the "You no hungry for girl, you hungry for HOT POCKET!"

I REALLY REALLY HATE the Caveman commercials, and the Geico commercials with the real citizen and paid actor to tell their story things._

 


I LOVE the berries & creme commercial and the hot pockets one!


----------



## triccc (Jun 24, 2007)

My favorite commercial ever.. it was a holiday one.. valentine's day.


The singing telegram guy dressed as a bear singing
"Happy Valentines day, your boyfriend has something to say!
You're not in his network and it's costing him a fortune so he wants ot break up today..he wants to break up today"

some phone company, i cant remember which one, i think verizon.
I laughed everytime i saw this one.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 24, 2007)

Isn't the new Coke comercial with the whole Coca-Cola world inside the vending machine so good? It puts a smile on my face every time, it's adorable, especially when the little creatures are parading the newly made bottle, before it comes out of the machine


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2007)

I hate any commercial for chat lines like Live Links, etc.  They are so stupid!
I also get really sick of Old Navy commercials because they run them over and over and over and over.


----------



## macface (Jun 24, 2007)

I hate all those nursing commercials  bryman schools ITT TEch crap is so annoying.My favorite commercial thats so old and I like it is the Larry H parker got me you know the story thats how it goes.


----------



## macface (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I really, really, hate the GEICO commercials with the gecko and the cavemen but love Little Richard and the real citizen. That one cracks me up every time I see it. My husband hates all the GEICO commercials including the Little Richard one.

But what I find stunning is that some network is developing a tv show around the cavemen.....Go figure!_

 
your funny I know which one with little richard hahahahha


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 24, 2007)

I hate Geico and Ditech (any finanze/refinance commercials) !!!


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 24, 2007)

And OMG : 'have you called Jenni, yet???' -those are sooo annoying LOL


----------



## baby_love (Jun 24, 2007)

commercials these days are SO bad.  they used to be funny and clever and now they are boring and make me want to jump out of my skin.

HEAD ON APPLIED DIRECTLY TO THE FORHEAD.  HEAD ON.

the caveman ones are pretty shitty too.  did you hear there is going to be a caveman MOVIE?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 24, 2007)

I do so hate the Geico & Cavemann commercials...but also I TRUELY HATE the tampon, vagisil, burning/itching/odor commercials.  Give me a break... we ladies know what we need, we don't need it thrown all over the TV.  Have you seen the new one with the skunk in it?  Get real.  So on the other side of that, I also hate the erectile dysfunction/male enhancement because "Bob's getting a lot more respect from the neighbors."


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sorry....and I really feel bad for saying this, but I hate:

"I have herpes..."
"And, I don't..."
"We want to make sure it stays that way."

I know a lot of people have herpes but, these things should be discussed/promoted in a Dr.'s office. I hope Herpes patients are not finding out about new drugs while they're watching "Judge Mathis".


----------



## triccc (Jun 24, 2007)

I REALLY hated that skittles commercial with the guy with the long beard that moved! creeeeepy!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 24, 2007)

Mentos!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I'm sorry....and I really feel bad for saying this, but I hate:

"I have herpes..."
"And, I don't..."
"We want to make sure it stays that way."

I know a lot of people have herpes but, these things should be discussed/promoted in a Dr.'s office. I hope Herpes patients are not finding out about new drugs while they're watching "Judge Mathis"._

 
Agree. 
On the other hand I LOVE the berries and cream one


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 25, 2007)

I loveeeeeee the berries and cream one and i love the one for ..i want to say verizon but i could be wrong with the girl and her mom..IDK MY BFF JILL...TISNF!! ME PAYING THAT BILL THATS WHATS SNF!!!! haha..

i hate hate hate hate hate the cave man commercials!

i also love 2 commercials that play on nogin( children's station) in the morning ..one is chris meloni reading a book to a sick birdie! and the other is him talking..but yum!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 25, 2007)

theres a Maxi Pad commercial where the girls are sunbathing outside on a roof, and the water tower breaks and she catches all the water in this "kung fu" move with her Maxi pad, then puts it back in her purse.. .. I HATE THAT COMMERCIAL.. It disgusts me. uuughh


I love the Berries and cream commercial. hahah "Im a little lad who loves berrrrriies and Creeeaam" haha I love it every time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok. The Drug Free America commercial with the leeches.
Ew.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 26, 2007)

i cannot stand the starbust commerical with that weird looking man who sings about berries and cream! i want to break my tv everytime it comes on! the geico caveman commercials scary me, so do the axe commercials, ive actually stopped using axe b/c of that commerical.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad to know cable advertising is working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I sleep better at night knowing that people actually remember the commercials they see on TV, be it a really good commercial, or a really bad one lol.

I tease one of my good guy friends, because he uses Axe body spray lol.  Since he's like the most single guy ever.  So yeh, Axe isn't getting him laid LOL!


----------



## Katura (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it's an axe commericail or some weired guys fragrance crap...where the lady comes into the supermarket, pushes her grandmother (?) or someone in a wheelchair away from her...

and proceeds to wiggle her body while making a beat..."bow chica bow wow..."hahaha...

like porn music...and shes rocking out...

actually, I don't hate it at all, it makes me geek the eff out! hahahahahaha

But I dooo hate the e-surance things...those are effing annoying...and then the hot dog one...where the hand comes out of the stomach and force feeds the kid. its gross.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 26, 2007)

lol... so i searched for axe body spray on YouTube and found this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gi2f...elated&search=

lol, thats one that didn't air in the states.

Edit~

OMG I almost died...  Look at this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mo8K...elated&search=


Edit again~

ROFL...

Bowchica wow wow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgxxA...elated&search=


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2007)

i hate those new milk commercials...damn they make me mad. i don't know why...they just really bother the hell out of me.


----------



## fakecake (Jul 14, 2007)

Axe commercials are the absolute worst.  (A women I work with 12 year old son is desparate to get it.  So these ads work on their intended audience I'm afraid...)


----------



## redambition (Jul 16, 2007)

yeauch, i hate the new coca cola ad.

drink coke, makes you dance like you're being electrocuted :S


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 19, 2007)

I know I posted already but there are these new commercials trying to promote Ontario grown foods, but the man in the commercials just grate my nerves. 

He goes into a grocery store at the announcement booth and sings 'Good things gr-oow in Ontario!' in a really annoying voice. Everytime it comes on, I change the channel.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2007)

i hate the esurance commercials...i know exactly what they are when they come on.

i hate the axe commercials. BOM CHICKA WAH WAH...first off it used to be semi funny when someone would say it out of the blue. but these hoes on the commercials are just horny for no reason. and then everyone u know is saying BOM CHICKA WAH WAH its like shut the hell up, please

i hate the sprite commercials...they are so dumb and pointless. the whole Sublymonal thing is......weird

i like the Happy cheese comes from happy cows...happy cows come from california...those are cute

I love the "pardon me, what did you just say? berries and creme? OHHH!" oh my god that commercial makes me laugh and laugh..

and i love the commercial where the guy is being milked while he eats sour skittles, and then that guy comes in to complain about his sour milk

and i love the MTV commercial with the asian man singing the rap song in the mirror, and another guy comes in and he stops and says "HI!" hahaha


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 11, 2007)

Mashed Potatoes, Gravay, and Cranberry Sauce...WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


I love that commercial.
I HATE HATE HATE ProActiv commercials.  Mascara Commercials (Those are Fake lashes EVERYTIME), Mercury Insurance commercials, Interactive Male/eHarmony/Match.com/LiveLinks commercials, The "Brooklyn/Philly" pizza commercials, and the NOW Cds.  How many goddamn NOW CDs do you need?  what are they on now, like 50?  ENOUGH.


----------



## macslut (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i hate the esurance commercials...i know exactly what they are when they come on.

i hate the axe commercials. BOM CHICKA WAH WAH...first off it used to be semi funny when someone would say it out of the blue.* but these hoes on the commercials are just horny for no reason.* and then everyone u know is saying BOM CHICKA WAH WAH its like shut the hell up, please

i hate the sprite commercials...they are so dumb and pointless. the whole Sublymonal thing is......weird

i like the Happy cheese comes from happy cows...happy cows come from california...those are cute

I love the "pardon me, what did you just say? berries and creme? OHHH!" oh my god that commercial makes me laugh and laugh..

and i love the commercial where the guy is being milked while he eats sour skittles, and then that guy comes in to complain about his sour milk

and i love the MTV commercial with the asian man singing the rap song in the mirror, and another guy comes in and he stops and says "HI!" hahaha_

 
They are horny for a reason....the Axe makes them that way.  I have a friend whose boyfriend USED to wear Axe....she was horrified and bought him real cologne.

I HATE with a passion the "itch you can't scratch" commercial that implies every woman with feminine itch turns into the unibomber. You know the one, attractive woman looking in the mirror, then a look comes over her face, and then you see her in her unibomber costume in the mirror.  All the while, the voice over is talking bout that uncomfortable, embarrassing itch that you can't scratch.  People, it is too much information.

And speaking of false eyelashes.  In an ad in the Avon catalog, they had a close up on Selma Hiack (sP) eyes and you could see the skin line between her  natural and false eyelashes.  Apparently no one looked at the ad before publishing it.


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

I hate the commercial where the people rub the pain relieving deodorant onto their foreheads, it's so annoying.  That commercial welds the name into your brain, but now that I am typing this I can't remember it.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 13, 2007)

head on! hahaha

i effin HATE the sour skittles comerical where the guy is being milked. ew.


----------



## aziza (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate hate the Geico lizard commercials. He's not even funny anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do LOVE the Berries & Creme commercial! And I LOVE the Snickers commercial with the guitar.

"Happy peanuts soar over chocolate covered mountaintops and waterfalls of caramel. Prancing nougat in the meadow sings a song of satisfaction to the worrrrld."

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_head on! hahaha

i effin HATE the sour skittles comerical where the guy is being milked. ew._

 
it makes me want to barf. grooossss

the whole thought of sour milk coming from a man is gross. ..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate Girls Gone Wild Commercials.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_it makes me want to barf. grooossss

the whole thought of sour milk coming from a man is gross. .._

 
i HATE  milk as it is.. so  watching some nasty old man get milked...


----------



## girlie2010 (Aug 14, 2007)

i hate the geiko,maybelline,proactive and all the jenny craig/weight watchers commercials


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_i HATE  milk as it is.. so  watching some nasty old man get milked...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
I hate milk too... and the Commercial makes me think of sour cottage cheese with like.. hair in it...


----------



## astronaut (Aug 16, 2007)

You know that one minty gum commercial where the guy dances through the security check point at an airport while removing his belt and stuff? That commercial just BUGS me!!!


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 17, 2007)

I used to LOVE the milk shake commercials for Dairy Queen with some guy literally dancing and shaking a cow while that Kelis Milkshake song plays. I thought they were hilarious.


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_head on! hahaha

*i effin HATE the sour skittles commercial where the guy is being milked. ew*._

 
i was waiting for someone to mention this, it seriously disgusts me.

Omg the worst commercial is this one for a pregnancy test and it shows the strand of pee..you know i found the link for it. 
Just watch it, it's horrid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqX7VxW3wL0


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I hate hate the Geico lizard commercials. He's not even funny anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do LOVE the Berries & Creme commercial! And I LOVE the Snickers commercial with the guitar.

"Happy peanuts soar over chocolate covered mountaintops and waterfalls of caramel. Prancing nougat in the meadow sings a song of satisfaction to the worrrrld."

Hahahaha!!!_

 
hahaa my boyfriend LOVES that snickers commercial. He literally snaps his neck to turn and watch it...he says the song is soothing LOL. i just like how the black guy starts to sing with him and starts smiling....oh my god that commercial is just great!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_They are horny for a reason....the Axe makes them that way. I have a friend whose boyfriend USED to wear Axe....she was horrified and bought him real cologne.

I HATE with a passion the "itch you can't scratch" commercial that implies every woman with feminine itch turns into the unibomber. You know the one, attractive woman looking in the mirror, then a look comes over her face, and then you see her in her unibomber costume in the mirror. All the while, the voice over is talking bout that uncomfortable, embarrassing itch that you can't scratch. People, it is too much information.

And speaking of false eyelashes. In an ad in the Avon catalog, they had a close up on Selma Hiack (sP) eyes and you could see the skin line between her natural and false eyelashes. Apparently no one looked at the ad before publishing it._

 
LoL whoops...i guess thats whats making them horny. My boyfriend wears axe spray occasionally but it smells really good lol. he has the deodorant (which is really good). I mean I like it, but it doesn't make me rip off his clothes and say BOM CHICKA WAH WAH OOOH YEAH.

um, hell no.


----------

